# 350z GPS/DVD Auto Radio help



## countrygrl (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello, I just purchased this new stereo system for my 350z. I can't get the auto radio to work. Anyone have experience with this time of system?

The Nissan 350Z GPS DVD GPS OEM AFTERMARK Navigator In Dash

thanks!


----------

